# Open Enrollment



## treemandan (Dec 2, 2010)

I always have projects I could use some help with from time to time. Top rate applied to all skill levels, flexible work schedule. Will train.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Dec 2, 2010)

Got another week or so to jam on up here but after that, line up a couple days in a row and I'm in, Eric too if you want.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 2, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> Got another week or so to jam on up here but after that, line up a couple days in a row and I'm in, Eric too if you want.



could have used the help with the last few jobs but I am sort of in the clear. I don't have anything worth traveling for . I don't have anything to spectacular compared to that last poplar which totalled in at 3k and aside from having one other guy help me get the top out for two days I did it by myself. 
Still have my eye out for a local climber... if I could find anyone like you its worth the 300 or more.
you guys make it look easy too Blakes.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Dec 2, 2010)

treemandan said:


> could have used the help with the last few jobs but I am sort of in the clear. I don't have anything worth traveling for . I don't have anything to spectacular compared to that last poplar which totalled in at 3k and aside from having one other guy help me get the top out for two days I did it by myself.
> Still have my eye out for a local climber... if I could find anyone like you its worth the 300 or more.
> you guys make it look easy too Blakes.



Thanks for the compliment, man. I assumed that was your situation by the post but figured I'd put it out there. Just keep it in mind in the coming months. A lot of winter for me at this point is just trying to keep busy doing something and a road trip to throw some sawdust around and make a few bucks usually looks a lot better than splitting firewood. lol


----------



## treemandan (Dec 2, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> Thanks for the compliment, man. I assumed that was your situation by the post but figured I'd put it out there. Just keep it in mind in the coming months. A lot of winter for me at this point is just trying to keep busy doing something and a road trip to throw some sawdust around and make a few bucks usually looks a lot better than splitting firewood. lol



Right on.


----------



## treeslayer (Dec 9, 2010)

treemandan said:


> Right on.



get a room......


----------



## NCTREE (Dec 20, 2010)

treemandan said:


> I always have projects I could use some help with from time to time. Top rate applied to all skill levels, flexible work schedule. Will train.



How's that going for you? Where's that what's his face...Henry is it?


----------



## treeslayer (Dec 20, 2010)

he ruined the plas man. :greenchainsaw:


----------

